# [SOLVED] Everquest 2



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just downloaded the launchpad, but when I run it it says "Launchpad requires the Adobe Flash Player" and then prompts me to download it. I've done so, several times, even tried downloading it from Adobe, but I still get the same error. Going to try a restart and see if that does anything.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Everquest 2*

nope, nothing


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Everquest 2*

Have you installed both the IE and non-IE versions of Flash?

Adobe - Install a different version of Adobe Flash Player

Did you disable your antivirus and close down all browsers before installing?

Check your security software to see if anything is blocking Flash from running.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Everquest 2*

nope still did not work


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling flash


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look up FlashFix.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Everquest 2*

Redeye, done that several times already

Ebackhus, will do.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Everquest 2*

well that didnt work, however....I ran the EQ2 Launchpad as administrator, and that seems to have done it...lol 
guess we can consider this solved


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

WOLFMAN1966 said:


> well that didnt work, however....I ran the EQ2 Launchpad as administrator, and that seems to have done it...lol
> guess we can consider this solved


Glad to hear it.

If it returns, the thread will still be here


----------

